# Aaarrrggghhh!!!!!!!!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*SNOW*

MORE snow







Six more inches, in fact!! Snowed all night and is 'sposed to keep going all day.

We have made it to 2nd place for the MOST SNOW IN 1 SEASON NH-record set in the mid-1800s...and are only 2" inches shy of the ALL-TIME record









What a mess the thaw is gonna be. The whole State is bracing for another year of record-breaking floods.......and massive destruction


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We woke up to the white stuff too. The OB comes out of storage in just over a week. It had better stop by then.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Have no fear, Wolfie dear,
though the snow may fly
you'll barely have to try
because Outbackerman is standing by!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It is snowing here too. Crazy weather...the PNW get rain this time of year...not snow.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> *SNOW*
> 
> MORE snow
> 
> ...


Yep, been there done it. My little trip thru Wa, ID, MO, SD to OH turned into a 8000 mile trip when all the ice and snow followed me to the SW. I ended up coming back home thru LA to Seattle on I-5. I finally got to AZ where I thought I was safe. If you notice my profile shows me in 6 inches of snow in Flag... in AZ. LOL


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

They have been calling for snow here too... been rain mixed with snow all day....

The weatherman (which is a completely unreliable source in the PNW) says sunny skies are coming, but I will believe it when I see it....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm sorry wolfie!! Remember how beautiful the snow was a couple of months ago??









I hope you get to dig your way out soon...That's just wrong!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I'm sorry wolfie!! Remember how beautiful the snow was a couple of months ago??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh - well - it is still beautiful . . . . big, wet, clumpy, sticking-to-everything flakes and Seeker DOES love it!!! And I don't have to drive in it (and Kathy took the Tundra this morning) . . . . but ENOUGH! I can wait 8 months to see it again









(4 hrs since the 1st post...and IT'S STILL SNOWING!!!)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I called Wolfie A while ago. I had hopes of soon pulling the rolling suite from the Wolfwood estate but it seems the 31RQS will have to slumber a bit longer! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 Oh For Gosh Sakes Quit Snowing already!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

What a difference 100 miles makes. Again no snow and I was in Newport this morning and there was a little sun and it was about 50. Now 25 miles to the north at home its only 35. Gotta love New England. Hey should we move the rally out of the SNOW state to somewhere warmer or maybe have all the kids dig out your two trailers









John


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

See what happens when the family from Georgia moves up here.
You guys just had to welcome us with a good old fashioned New England winter!








Of course at this point we should go ahead and get that record!

I'm still wondering if I'll have to dig the outback out for the May rally.

As for flooding, so far the weather has cooperated, but I'm not sure it can last. All it is going to take is a heavy spring rain or a sudden warming (gulp or both) and we are going to have some flooding.

I was out this past Tuesday on the Winnipesauke snow survey and we still have about 200% of average on water equivalent out there sitting on the ground.

http://www.des.state.nh.us/RTi_Home/snow_sampling_stations.asp

Fun fun fun.

Jim


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

UGH, we got it too. I tired of it by now. AND I LOVE THE WINTER !!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doft said:


> See what happens when the family from Georgia moves up here.
> You guys just had to welcome us with a good old fashioned New England winter!
> 
> 
> ...


Yanno - Jim...you've got a point....*MR. DES*!!! IT"S YOUR FAULT (don't try to pin this one one Amy.....ooooh, no!)

You - from Georgia - just had to go & join up with DES, didn't ya????!!!! Thought YOU were gonna show THEM how it's done - huh?!

JUST WAIT 'TILL I SEE *YOU* AT THE RALLY


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

See me?

I'll wear white and blend in with all of the snow.










Jim



wolfwood said:


> See what happens when the family from Georgia moves up here.
> You guys just had to welcome us with a good old fashioned New England winter!
> 
> 
> ...


Yanno - Jim...you've got a point....*MR. DES*!!! IT"S YOUR FAULT (don't try to pin this one one Amy.....ooooh, no!)

You - from Georgia - just had to go & join up with DES, didn't ya????!!!! Thought YOU were gonna show THEM how it's done - huh?!

JUST WAIT 'TILL I SEE *YOU* AT THE RALLY









[/quote]


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Never fear.....keep going north and the white stuff is still hear too. I am still snowboarding. The good news is I am starting to able to see over the piles. All we needs a week of warm weather and the snow will be gone









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had pulled the drawer (coffin to some of you) out of the Outback yesterday and was installed a couple of quick clips to hold our fishing poles off the ground. I had my head/body in there for about 3 mins...and when I came out....SNOWING again. Are you kidding me? DW said she was running around the house trying to find the camera to get a picture...but she couldn't find it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *SNOW*
> 
> MORE snow
> 
> ...


Oh







SORRY TO HEAR THAT WOLFIE!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast.asp?pa...05&metric=0

Couldn't resist. Again.









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/forecast.asp?pa...05&metric=0
> 
> Couldn't resist. Again.
> 
> ...


AGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
http://www.accuweather.com/forecast.asp?pa...05&metric=0
```
That is just downright MEAN, Mark

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.but absolutely funny!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

sleet here rigth now. but yesterday was nice !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I think the WeatherMan is taking pity on all of us and he just can't stand to tell us that more is on its way. For 2 days, he's been saying "Yeah. It's gonna warm up real soon. Gonna get into the 50s...maybe lows 60s...this week!"

Yeah. Right! Just looked out the windows and what is coming down?

*MORE SNOW!!!*


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Brrrr! Sorry that you're getting all that! Hope you can get out soon!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

excuse me, I have to go run errands under pretty blue skies. I am tired of watching the squirrels out the living room window chasing each other around the blooming trees and flowers. It's sooooooo easy to see the birds flying above against the blue sky. Blue skies, nothing but blue skies..........from now on! I loved digging out my short sleeve tops over the weekend since it is warming up nicely....under blue skies. I need to drive my car that has no snow tires on the drive pavement up the car wash and perhaps sit outside under the sunny blue skies while it's in there. Haven't decided yet. I also need to hose off a couple things outside which will be easy cuz I can see everything so much better under blue skies ya know. Hmmm....wonder where I put those sunglasses, the ones I wear when it's so sunny. Oh! and the windshield thingy...it's around her somewhere. Good day to open the trailer and let the sunniness come inside. It's sunny ya know cuz the skies are blue.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> excuse me, I have to go run errands under pretty blue skies. I am tired of watching the squirrels out the living room window chasing each other around the blooming trees and flowers. It's sooooooo easy to see the birds flying above against the blue sky. Blue skies, nothing but blue skies..........from now on! I loved digging out my short sleeve tops over the weekend since it is warming up nicely....under blue skies. I need to drive my car that has no snow tires on the drive pavement up the car wash and perhaps sit outside under the sunny blue skies while it's in there. Haven't decided yet. I also need to hose off a couple things outside which will be easy cuz I can see everything so much better under blue skies ya know. Hmmm....wonder where I put those sunglasses, the ones I wear when it's so sunny. Oh! and the windshield thingy...it's around her somewhere. Good day to open the trailer and let the sunniness come inside. It's sunny ya know cuz the skies are blue.


Ya gotta know how much she enjoyed that......









Oh, T - while I've got you here.....did you say there was a photo you wanted...wanted soon?.....eh?.....I didn't hear you...could you speak up a bit there?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> excuse me, I have to go run errands under pretty blue skies. I am tired of watching the squirrels out the living room window chasing each other around the blooming trees and flowers. It's sooooooo easy to see the birds flying above against the blue sky. Blue skies, nothing but blue skies..........from now on! I loved digging out my short sleeve tops over the weekend since it is warming up nicely....under blue skies. I need to drive my car that has no snow tires on the drive pavement up the car wash and perhaps sit outside under the sunny blue skies while it's in there. Haven't decided yet. I also need to hose off a couple things outside which will be easy cuz I can see everything so much better under blue skies ya know. Hmmm....wonder where I put those sunglasses, the ones I wear when it's so sunny. Oh! and the windshield thingy...it's around her somewhere. Good day to open the trailer and let the sunniness come inside. It's sunny ya know cuz the skies are blue.


Nice, just for this sarcastic piece of literature you wrote. ill show you where your glasses are..........

=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> excuse me, I have to go run errands under pretty blue skies. I am tired of watching the squirrels out the living room window chasing each other around the blooming trees and flowers. It's sooooooo easy to see the birds flying above against the blue sky. Blue skies, nothing but blue skies..........from now on! I loved digging out my short sleeve tops over the weekend since it is warming up nicely....under blue skies. I need to drive my car that has no snow tires on the drive pavement up the car wash and perhaps sit outside under the sunny blue skies while it's in there. Haven't decided yet. I also need to hose off a couple things outside which will be easy cuz I can see everything so much better under blue skies ya know. Hmmm....wonder where I put those sunglasses, the ones I wear when it's so sunny. Oh! and the windshield thingy...it's around her somewhere. Good day to open the trailer and let the sunniness come inside. It's sunny ya know cuz the skies are blue.


Nice, just for this sarcastic piece of literature you wrote. ill show you where your glasses are..........

=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=








[/quote]

Heh!Heh!Heh! certainly not where Wolfie would like them to be!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> excuse me, I have to go run errands under pretty blue skies. I am tired of watching the squirrels out the living room window chasing each other around the blooming trees and flowers. It's sooooooo easy to see the birds flying above against the blue sky. Blue skies, nothing but blue skies..........from now on! I loved digging out my short sleeve tops over the weekend since it is warming up nicely....under blue skies. I need to drive my car that has no snow tires on the drive pavement up the car wash and perhaps sit outside under the sunny blue skies while it's in there. Haven't decided yet. I also need to hose off a couple things outside which will be easy cuz I can see everything so much better under blue skies ya know. Hmmm....wonder where I put those sunglasses, the ones I wear when it's so sunny. Oh! and the windshield thingy...it's around her somewhere. Good day to open the trailer and let the sunniness come inside. It's sunny ya know cuz the skies are blue.


Ya gotta know how much she enjoyed that......









Oh, T - while I've got you here.....did you say there was a photo you wanted...wanted soon?.....eh?.....I didn't hear you...could you speak up a bit there?








[/quote]
ummm...........well................I'm thinking.............


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't believe it, it snowed harder than I remember it snowing in the last decade on Saturday night! I had the pleasure of having to drive in it and it was coming down so hard I couldn't see the road. In Seattle! In March! END of March.

And Kennewick is on the COLD side of the mountains!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> Don't believe it, it snowed harder than I remember it snowing in the last decade on Saturday night! I had the pleasure of having to drive in it and it was coming down so hard I couldn't see the road. In Seattle! In March! END of March.
> 
> And Kennewick is on the COLD side of the mountains!


I bet Snoqualmie is a mess!?? Hey, your moving picture signature looks like it could have been taken here in the Tri Cities! On YOUR side of the mountain you have those tall green things....what are they called??? oh yes! TREES!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Don't believe it, it snowed harder than I remember it snowing in the last decade on Saturday night! I had the pleasure of having to drive in it and it was coming down so hard I couldn't see the road. In Seattle! In March! END of March.
> 
> And Kennewick is on the COLD side of the mountains!


I bet Snoqualmie is a mess!?? Hey, your moving picture signature looks like it could have been taken here in the Tri Cities! On YOUR side of the mountain you have those tall green things....what are they called??? oh yes! TREES!








[/quote]

Central Oregon actually. Not much different though.

The hills are bright white today!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Here in the Willamette Valley we had a wonderful taste of everything this weekend:

Snowed Friday night & Saturday Morning
Then on Sat we had a combination of sun, snow, hail, snail (a combination hail/snow thingy), rain, more sun, more hail.
Sunday was yet another combination of the above
Monday - BLUE SKIES!! (and GREEN TREES!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Here in the Willamette Valley we had a wonderful taste of everything this weekend:
> 
> Snowed Friday night & Saturday Morning
> Then on Sat we had a combination of sun, snow, hail, snail (a combination hail/snow thingy), rain, more sun, more hail.
> ...


Business Deal: I'll give you 100 tumbleweeds for green tree! Deal, Or No Deal? c'mon...lovely, thorny , bouncing tumbleweeds....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

just 2 minutes ago the hail was coming down SOOOOO hard it covered the patio and it looked like it had snowed....oh, snowed yesterday as well.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Here in the Willamette Valley we had a wonderful taste of everything this weekend:
> 
> Snowed Friday night & Saturday Morning
> Then on Sat we had a combination of sun, snow, hail, snail (a combination hail/snow thingy), rain, more sun, more hail.
> ...


Are you sure you wernt in MICHIGAN ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Here in the Willamette Valley we had a wonderful taste of everything this weekend:
> 
> Snowed Friday night & Saturday Morning
> Then on Sat we had a combination of sun, snow, hail, snail (a combination hail/snow thingy), rain, more sun, more hail.
> ...


Are you sure you wernt in MICHIGAN ?








[/quote]

not unless all of us PNW's got transported there. It has been a CRAZY 10 days.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> just 2 minutes ago the hail was coming down SOOOOO hard it covered the patio and it looked like it had snowed....oh, snowed yesterday as well.


Was crazy here. Sun, hail, snow, rain, thunder and lightning the last couple of hours. The storm was headed Doxies way









They extended the studded tire cutoff time and the ski areas are open until May sometime. Guess we will just have to dewinterize and go camping anyway.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Business Deal: I'll give you 100 tumbleweeds for green tree! Deal, Or No Deal? c'mon...lovely, thorny , bouncing tumbleweeds....


Now Doxie.... you know what would happen if the EPA or the FDA or whomever it is the watches out for non-native plants being transported from one state to the other found out about this little trade...









The funny thing about that is I used to be infatuated with tumbleweeds.... I always wanted one (yes, I was a strange kid - no Dad, I don't want a horse, I want a tumbleweed...







) Anyway, one time as we were traveling through the desert on our way to Los Angeles we stopped along the freeway and picked up a couple tumbleweeds and brought them back to Oregon. Needless to say, the don't stay tumbleweeds very long... they get rain soaked and no longer tumble...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Now Doxie.... you know what would happen if the EPA or the FDA or whomever it is the watches out for non-native plants being transported from one state to the other found out about this little trade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH, WHAT A PICTURE!!! (btw, my father would have gladly gotten me the tumbleweed....







)

Incidentally, if Doxie is involved in this alleged "trade"...it's probably the FBI you'll be talkng to


----------

